# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  «Интернет от кукурузного поля до квартиры». Репортаж портала Onliner.by с «Белтелекомом»

## ByFly

Провести интернет в обычную городскую квартиру  это не только подключить проводок к модему. Вместе с Белтелекомом журналист Onliner.by на себе прочувствовал в буквальном смысле уходящую из-под ног почву, узнал, как проколоть шоссе и водоем 600-метровой штангой, а также научился мирно противостоять агрессивному напору соседки-луддита в леопардовых шортах.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

